# Spring Forward Socks, KAL swap sign-up!



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Your voices have been heard.
The pattern chosen for the winter 2013 knit-along and swap is called "Spring Forward".
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEsummer08/PATTspringforward.html

The way this works:

You sign up here and list your shoe size and any fiber allergies you may have.

******On MONDAY, JANUARY 14TH!!!!***** 
I will put together the swap chain.
The 'chain' works like this:

Knitter A knits for knitter B. Knitter B makes socks for knitter C.
C knits for A.
In other words, you will knit for one person and then recieve something hand knit from another completely different person.


*****DEADLINE for completion!!!!*****

~March 20th, the Vernal Equinox.  ~


Please, if you do not feel it is likely that you could finish knitting a pair of socks within that timeframe, don't sign up.

Also, everyone is welcome to knit along with us, even if you dont want to participate in the swap.
Ask any questions you may have about the pattern and give lacy socks a try! 
You may be surprised to learn that they are pretty straightforward. 

Okay, sign up!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Something like this:

I wear a size 8.5 shoe and am allergic to angora rabbit fiber.
(yeah, it sucks).

Looking forward to getting to know you all better through this project. :kissy:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Whooo-hooo!!!

I wear size 8 shoes and am not allergic to anything fiber-related.

I'm excited!!!


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Size 8 here and no allergies : )


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

I wear a 9 to 9.5 shoe and am not allergic to anything, far as I know.

Are we supposed to list color preferences? I don't want to knit a sock for someone in a color they hate.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I wear a size 8.5 and have no allergies.
This is going to be fun!!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

TNnative said:


> Are we supposed to list color preferences? I don't want to knit a sock for someone in a color they hate.


Once I get the swap list set up, you can ask the person you will be knitting for any questions you want.


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

Size 8 and no allergies. Great choice on the pattern. I love lace.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

My shoe says I am a U.S. 8.5


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Size 9, and no fiber allergies that I know of


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

no allergies to fibers-size 9-9.5 Count me in please.

betty


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I wear a size 8, and like WIHH I am allergic to pink also. 



And, did I say, YAHOO! THNX TONS GAM!!!! 
I love sock swaps.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Size 7.5 and allergic to angora rabbit

eta: I have a chart to help you know how long to make the foot for different shoe sizes ... now if I can only find which basket I put it in!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

What an awesome group of knitters!

There is still time to be a part of it....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Me that your son is gone who will be picking the names? Lance?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

OMGosh! W/o Amos to pick the names, what will I do? :sob:

I guess the DH will have to do it.
His comments on people's usernames are not going to be nearly as funny though.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Hmmmm. Well now. If he questions mine, you can let him know that back when I originally joined, I had a RIR rooster named Hercules. He was just like a big puppy. Followed me everywhere outside and would even sit in my lap while I knit outside.
All three of my boys took to saying he thought I was his Momma. So there ya go!
:happy2:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yea, and mine come from me being a March baby, and a partial translation of the Ojibwa name that was given to me.

I'm sure we all have a good story


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Marchwind said:


> I'm sure we all have a good story


This might make for a great spinoff thread. I'll be joining the knitting, but not the swap this time.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Just waiting until I get paired up before I place an order with Kelsie (SvenskaFlicka) for sock yarn and 2 bone nÃ¥lbinding needles.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I just sent a message to Shazza. 

There is only one more day to wait through. :bored:

I ordered plenty of yarn options well in advance, and my order shipped today.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Count me in please....size 8 and I am ADDICTED to PINK


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I'll be joining the knitting, but not the swap ..... Sister needs a bday gift Feb 15 !  I let her pick the color ... she chose :
http://www.knitpicks.com/cfyarns/yarn_display.cfm?ID=5420193 

in the "Make Believe " color on the right .... she doesnt know it's for socks !!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Are we there yet????

:lookout:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

mamaj. you must be tuned in closely. :kissy:
We just did the drawing! 

Look for the official KAL thread shortly! 

Here is the only approved pic of my DH that is allowed.
He used his Magic Hat to draw the names from.
Unfortunately he doesnt like any of my pics of him in that hat. 

But he makes hats, lots of them. 
This one is the camo/American turban which isn't the magic used in this instance, but you get the idea. :teehee:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I have an order over at Knit Picks on hold.....gotta know if I need yarn before I get that extra 2 sets of dpns. My sock needles are in another pair of socks, and I am having a love/hate relationship with those socks right now. They are in a time out. lol!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hi Lance! Thanks for drawing for us. Love the hat and the picture. Looking good dude! LOL


----------

